# "Box"



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Finished the art work on the lid of this man-woman box , surf fishing tackle box, chart box or what ever you use it for. I have to sand a lot of it add hardware and reinforce the inside. Teak ply wood no nails and will have cast stainless hardware. Thought I would share invade it disappears ðŸ˜„. Finished pic will come when I finish, maybe a while.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Closer pic


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful art! Nice work


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is going to look really sweet finished out. That would make a nice addition to some ones bay house


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm guilty, I started a rod and ended back on boxes. I figured if I was going to mess my garage up with sawdust ild make it worth my while for two. Three bullies.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

That's really cool!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Spook those reds and let them swim to my house.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Man I wish I could do that!!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very Nice i love it.


----------

